# protection spell



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

I have done a couple of spells for getting pregnant, and it has worked!! Also bought a spell off Mia Angel.
I now want to protect this baby inside me. I am terrified of another mmc.
Any suggestions?
luv Nikki XX


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Nikki,

doesn't Mia cast a protection for you? Email her I'm sure she does  

Jen


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, I have done that. Just wondered if there was anything else I could do!!!!!!!!!

Belt and braces  

luv Nikki X


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh and* CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

ha ha, thank you Bratt  
Nikki XX


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

When it's night time and quiet, light a candle and spend a bit of time just sitting and visualising a beautiful protective light around yourself.  In your head ask your angels and protectors to look after you and your baby.  As you blow out the candle remember to thank them out loud for their blessings.  Do this as often as you feel you need to.


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

thank you very much Julianne.  
Hope all is well with you 
luv Nikki X


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Huge congratulations Nikki. 

I wear an 'evil eye' around my neck on a chain which offers protection. I was bought for me by my godmother when I was little and I found it recently and have started wearing it again.

Please can you tell me what spells you did as I would love to try them as we are still waiting for our BFP.

Thanks 
L
xxx


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lentil, I am not familiar with an 'evil eye'  

I did the poppet spell of Julianne, and also bought the spell from Mia Angel. When you buy from her you get an angel gabriel which I have worn since I did the spell. I wired it with some tiny crystals I bought as pre drilled beads (in jewelry making stuff on ebay) and made into a necklace which hanged just around my heart!  The stones are just amethyst and clear quartz, and I have not taken it off since my tx !! I would have preferred moonstone, but could not get that. It actually looks quite pretty and professional   Although I say it myself!!!

I also at Xmas did the thing with the mistletoe. I was a bit late doing it, but I still have the mistletoe hanging in my kitchen. It looks pretty dead and the berries are shrivelled up, but I do not want to take it down!! In the lane where I live every tree is smothered in mistletoe so I should be living in a very fertile area!!!!! It is considered quite a pest here, but it is a wonderful symbol of fertility, and I do love it!

I do go out in the evening of a full moon and give thanks fro my blessing. I love the full moon, and I believe that my embryo implanted on a full moon, I saw and felt it happen at the time. Sounds mad, but I believe it!

I dearly hope something works for you. What stage are you at in your tx.?
I will be happy to light a candle for you after your et. I do really believe in all this stuff.

 to you
luv Nikki XX


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks so much Nikki.

I will look for the poppet spell. Your necklace sounds really pretty.

I hope it doesnt involve DH as he took ages to come round to the idea of me having Acupuncture!  

If you google 'evil eye pendant' loads will come up as I have just done it to see and make sure. They are an ancient protection symbol apparently. I was very poorly on a regular basis as a child (bronchitis and pneumonia every year sometimes twice a year) and this is why it was bought for me  .

Thank you for asking where we are at the moment  . Its a bit odd after alll the tx (3 in one year) to not be down regging/stimming or generally pumping myself full of drugs and makes me feel a bit lost so I really appreciate you asking! We are planning 4th tx after the summer and getting healthier in the meantime and ttc naturally (i am on last day of week 1 or 2ww today  ) and ever hopeful. I know this could be a coincidence but I had first acu a week last Saturday and then ovulated on the Wednesday/Thursday!! 

My tummy has been really off ever since but she has said she feels that I have 'stagnant' blood and energy in the abdomen area   which she is addressing aswell as relaxation and my one PCO. I guess its that and the fact I am eating a lower GI diet which includes lots of pulses and beans to help balance hormones.

erm....sorry I never meant to hijack the thread! I hope the evil eye works for you if you decide to buy one.
L
xxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

what was the 'mistletoe thing' by the way? xx


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

quote.........
Hi all,

Have found a fertility spell in one of my magazines which I thought I'd share with you.

'New Year, New Baby'

'Mistletoe is a magical plant, and one of the many powers it's said to possess is the power to bring fertility to childless couples.
If you want to conceive, take a large sprig of mistletoe and place it on a tabletop or work surface on the winter sabbat (21 December).

Then take a handful of fresh basil or two teaspoons of dried basil, and scatter this around the mistletoe.
Say this invocation nine times:

"To the angels I pray,
On this yuletide day.
To gift me with a child,
So that I may,
Feel maternal joy,
Of a girl or boy.
So mote it be."

Leave the mistletoe and herbs out overnight. The following day, hang the mistletoe somewhere in your home and leave it there until 21 December the following year. Every time a friend of mine (not me but the lady who wrote the spell  ) has cast the spell, they've fallen pregnant-although so far they've only ever produced baby girls.'

Good luck girls. Positive Energy Positive Energy

Love/Ophelia

unquote............

not very helpful right now as we are not in December, but I did it on Xmas day. I was feeling so rubbish after having my mc then but I had to do something positve so sent hubby out to get a big sprig of mistletoe!!
I do feel it has worked and will stay in my house until 21 December this year. I am due on 26th December!!! I wonder if is a girl

luv Nikki X


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Lentil I don't think it is a hijack of the thread! It is not busy anyways!
I think a change of lifestyle is good, and acupuncture is great too. You may find if you get in the right place with your new health style and mindset you may be able to do this on your own. I have not chance as I have both blocked tubes so would always need assistance.

Try the spells, and get in touch with your inner self, and those around you in the other plane, and you will be surprised sometimes what happens!!

I adore crystals, and find then great to focus, try to get yourslef a moonstone, and handle and feel the energy and warmth from it when you need to. This is very good I think. Be sure to really wash to crystals when they come to you to remove the negative energy they may have from another person.

Best wishes,
luv Nikki XX


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks so much xxx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow Nikki, I've just twigged that it worked for you!!! (I'm so slow, lol) Congratulations girl!!

How did you find making the poppet?  I had a bit of a fight on my hands shaping the wax with this last spell, it must have been old wax or something, it didn't want to be malleable at all!  It still worked though   Please post your thoughts on the poppet thread as I think it's coming across as a bit hardcore or difficult to do and people aren't attempting it, they're going for the easier apple one instead.  I personally think that poppet magic is the most powerful fertility magic going and it's well worth having a crack at.


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello!! Lovely to see threads here again! 
Lentil, I did the 'apple' spell, not too difficult apart from  digging a hole!! I have a lovely piece of rose quartz which has become my 'chill out' every night before I go to sleep, I hold it and focus on what I want to happen (as reccomended by Julianne   ) but may well invest in a moonstone
Jen


----------



## anitak (Jan 1, 2008)

well girls, dragging up an old thread, but thought I would let you know I have my huge sprig of mistletoe and am ready to try the Xmas spell tomorrow, so wish me luck!!

back off to Czech at the end of January, so whilst hubby thinks I am barking and finds it all very amusing, I am ready to give anything a go and am full of Positive attitude    

Nikki - just wanted to wish you luck - I see your due date is soon!

love, blessings and luck to all

anita xxxx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

good luck anita *hugs*


----------

